# Super Bowl ribs



## rede2learn (Feb 2, 2007)

We are planning on having wings and ribs this weekend for the super bowl.  My question is....what is the best way to cook a large quantity of ribs?  Meaning 5-10 racks.  It is too much to fit on my friends webber grill.  He does have a multi-level smoker that we thought of using.  
Should we start in the oven to get them going nice and slow and then transmit to the smoker or grill?  Can you stand them on end to make more fit in the smoker?
Any tips would be appreciated.
Thanks,

Tim


----------



## mugsy27 (Feb 2, 2007)

i always par-boil mine in beef broth for about an hour and then finish on the grill.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

Redetolearn..

Check out the threads My First Smoking Experience and also My Second Smoking Experience There are some great ideas/tips there.

My opinion would be that many ribs on a large Weber would be to crowded!
2 or 3 slabs might work....Ribs do not need to be crowded..Air/heat/smoke need to be able to move freely.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

{{{{{{{{{Kitchenelf}}}}}}}}}

Thanks!!!

Happy Now Am I....


----------



## jminion (Feb 2, 2007)

Rib racks will let you do 8 racks at once or you can roll the ribs (ribs touch end to end of the rack) stand as many rolled as you can and lay ribs flat on top of the rolled racks.
Jim


----------



## Candocook (Feb 3, 2007)

Par boiling just sucks all the "life" (called meat juice) out of ribs. Wrap in foil and bake at 300* for 2 hours. Then cut into 3-4 rib portions, slather with sauce and crisp on the grill.
Or put in one layer on baking sheets with sauce and roast at 400* until crisp and brown and crunchy.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 3, 2007)

I have a TNT method that works well but it sounds kinda funky. Remove the membrane from the bone side of the ribs and slather both sides with yellow mustard and brown sugar. Wrap in aluminum foil and bake at 325 for about two hours. Wipe the mustard residue from the ribs and finish on the grill, if you so choose. There's something in the mustard that makes the meat fall off the bone but does not contribute a mustard flavor. 

I know, it's cheating in the worst way but somtimes you just gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## jminion (Feb 3, 2007)

Mustard will glue the rub but there is not enough vinegar or time to make ribs fall off the bone, that is done by your cooking in foil at 325 for about two hours. They would fall off the bone without the mustard.

Jim


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 3, 2007)

jminion, if what you say is true, I need to have a discussion with my cousin as to why I'm smearing my ribs with mustard.


----------



## Candocook (Feb 3, 2007)

I agree--have the discussion with your cousin--but jminion is correct. It's the time and temp that is doing it.  ;O)


----------



## PytnPlace (Feb 3, 2007)

I put a rub on my ribs and wrap them with a couple layers of foil.  I let the rub soak in several hours or overnight and then I bake at 300 for a couple hours then unwrap and finish on the grill.  They are fall apart tender, not at all mushy and the grill crisps them up.  We add BBQ sauce to the ribs when they are grilling.    I think if you are cooking ribs for a crowd it's great to prebake them.  They don't need but a few minutes on the grill so after the first few slabs have their chance to crisp up and glisten pull them off give the other ribs a turn on the grill.


----------



## rede2learn (Feb 5, 2007)

*Thanks*

Well we tried to cook 4 racks in the smoker.  It was blowing about 20-30 mph here in VA yesterday and we couldn't keep the temp even above 200 degrees.  So after a four hours of trying to deal with that we put the ribs in the over wrapped in foil for a couple of hours at 275 and then put sauce on them near the end.  Turned out pretty good under the circumstances.  

Thanks again for all the help.


----------

